# OBS Crius v3 limited edition



## Cruzz_33 (13/1/16)

Just came across this as I was researching some information on the Crius before I purchase one. I kinda wouldn't be able to puchase a normal one now as I wouldn't feel as "cool" and I'd probably end up buying this one at a later stage anyways So wondering if any of our local vendors will be bringing in any special ones like this one ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------

